# Question Re: State fishing License



## fille9 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am a little behind the times. Please answer.. Is the NYS State fishing license for salt water in effect as of 2009??? Thank you in advance


----------



## fille9 (Dec 21, 2008)

*53 Views and no reply*

Was that question so hard that there are 53 views and no reply????


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Well view 54 says try google, you would have probably had your answer at 3:54 p.m. earlier today.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Out Sick said:


> Well view 54 says try google, you would have probably had your answer at 3:54 p.m. earlier today.


 Smartass. 

But it's true. Look at the NY DEC site. http://www.dec.ny.gov.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Smartass.
> 
> But it's true. Look at the NY DEC site. http://www.dec.ny.gov.


Yep


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, when ya posted it in the Open Fourm the 53 views were more than likely from Texas to Florida and none from NY but ya got your answer now so good luck.

Someone asked why no NY fourm,,, we just though that NY would have Mugged Jersey by now and taken over


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Mugged New Jersey?????? NEVER happen.....


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Us here in New Jersey treat New Yankers as road kill. Run them over and then scrap and hav'n good eats..


----------



## jcho (Feb 18, 2009)

I think NJ will need fishing license on 2010.

jay


----------

